
Paul Lansky: The Music Composer, an IBM 360/91, and Radiohead's Kid A - oneeyedpigeon
http://paul.mycpanel.princeton.edu/radiohead.ml.html
======
oneeyedpigeon
I _think_ it's the four chords that start at 00:45. The radiohead song is one
of their best and the Lansky sample plays a key part in that. Lansky's piece
is 18 minutes long and ... fascinating.

